# Bottle Shows:  Get a table, or bring your box of goodies to trade?



## bottlediggingcop (Mar 24, 2016)

Always wanted to know the reason to get a table at a bottle show.  Is it that you have too much inventory to sell or trade?  I don't keep many of the bottles I dig.  I only keep the ones I collect or have buyers for.  I tend to re-bury flat siders and utilities (not black glass, but you know...).  I go to shows with a box or two or traders and sellers and talk to the dealers to see who wants to trade or buy.  I never approach the general public, because I feel that is wrong to do at a bottle show, but should I get a table and set up my few bottles?  Just asking out of fear of my being inadvertently rude or socially awkward...

Mike B.
Pass Christian, MS.


----------



## nhpharm (Mar 24, 2016)

I usually get a table simply to support the show...plus it gets you in extra early for all the action!  But plenty of people do what you do...I buy from them all the time.  I don't think there is anything wrong with it as long as everyone doesn't do it (cuz then there wouldn't be a show) and I think it is generally pretty accepted.


----------



## bottlediggingcop (Mar 24, 2016)

Thanks nhpharm.  I will eventually have too many bottles to keep at my house and will wind up getting a table.  I just feel guilty about boxing it and wanted to know if I was going to offend anyone by doing so.


----------



## sunrunner (Mar 24, 2016)

I use to go to shows , get a table , mostly to sell common stuff and get info on where dumps were . well now I can sell privately, to dealers , and the common stuff at a flee market . there are not many dumps or out houses left to dig .


----------



## botlguy (Mar 25, 2016)

I am currently sitting in a motel / hotel in Federal Way, Washington ($95.00 / night for 2 nights) after driving 5 1/2 hours & 300 miles to attend a 9 hour insulator / bottle get together tomorrow and will pay $35.00 for a 6 ' table to sell wares not worth the expense. I have a few low end bottles and Fruit Jars and insulators worth $20 (maybe) to $500 (maybe) just to be with buddies with similar interests. That's why I do it. I can be talked into ridiculous trades just because I don't want to hurt their feelings.    Jim


----------



## bottlediggingcop (Mar 25, 2016)

I hear ya Jim.  Bottle folk are the only "Real" people I know.  I love shows.  I go to the Jackson, MS and Daphne, AL shows every year.  Anything further away and my job gets worried.  I will endeavor to get a table for the Daphne show next year.


----------



## coldwater diver (Mar 30, 2016)

Get A Table! When your done w the show drive around to antique shops w the stuff that doesn't sell, and make a deal. I learned this after years of bringing the same stuff to the show again and again.  Its kind of funny setting up if you set up late the bottle hounds will come upon you like a flock of hungry seagulls. Don't be late. On top of all that its fun and you can make a couple of bucks.


----------



## bottlediggingcop (Mar 30, 2016)

Definitely getting a table next year.  Had fun and met more diggers!  Plus I could escape from my life for one whole day


----------

